# Zaria and writing



## Zaria (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow, this forum has loads of possibilities, among which a blog! And if there's a blog around, Zaria will definitely use it. You'll see!

I was born a writer, really. From the moment I could put two words in a row I wrote stories down. The first one was a little story about a pinguin, called 'Ping'. Ping was a very special pinguin, because at some point he achieved something no male pinguin achieved ever before. I introduced Ping's achievement by using the following words: 'One day, Ping became really fat. He was pregnant'. 

After the groundbreaking short illustrated novel _Ping the Pregnant Pinguin_ my interests shifted towards a story about a family of squirrels. No... really. At one point the family of squirrels started to expand at a very high rate, I obsviously had a fascination for reproduction. I had made up more than 40 family members. The family tree in Tolstoi's Anna Karenina is an easy one in comparison to the one in my squirrel story, trust me.

When I was about 9 or 10, I discovered one could also write about people! That was when I started to observe others and wrote the things I saw down. Hours and hours I spent behind my computer.
'What are you doing?' my dad used to say.
'I am writing,' I said.
'May I read it?' my dad asked.
'No, of course not,' I replied fiercefully.
Oh, those teen years. Didn't (or don't?) you just love them?

Some years ago (I think it was 2004) I started a blog in my mother tongue, Dutch. It became quite big in my home country and I discovered that writing columns was much easier for me than sitting down a finishing a novel. Since my ENFP diagnosis I see very clear why. Of course I shut my blog down (I got bored) and started a new blog with a friend, because really... doing something more than three years in a row... that's not an option for Zaria.

So... that's Zaria and writing.
Somewhere soon I will get back to you about Zaria and music.
And excusez-moi if you see some weird spelling or scary sentences, transferring my thoughts into correctly written english is quite a challenge, I must say.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

"And excusez-moi if you see some weird spelling or scary sentences, transferring my thoughts into correctly written english is quite a challenge"

I believe this is a challenge for all NPs. I've said it, and I think a INTP has said it too.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

I never would have guessed that English was a second language for you. Have fun blogging away! (Yes, people here do read blogs. I've had a few express surprise when I commented on their blogs.) 

@Lykos, are you saying that all NPs are anglographically challenged? 

I just hate the rules about punctuation marks; most seem excessive. And I could conform to some of the other rules of English, but I stylistically choose to not do so.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Have you ever meet a smart NP?


(Sarcasm)


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

You know that sword cuts both ways? Mr. E*N*T*P*. 

(Just joking)


----------

